# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  P. Vittatus... Dart frog or tree frog? ;)

## Heather

Okay, so our bold vittatus is a bit silly and just loves his monstera plant. Too cute!

These little ones are fast and often hard to photograph.

Meet Vits and Tatus, our 2 cute P. vittatus kids.

Thanks Bruce!  :Smile: 

















Tatus is a bit shy, so only a few pics today  :Smile: .

Enjoy!

----------

Geo II

----------


## Amy

They are so cute!  Great pics!

----------


## Heather

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## bill

So cute!! Their cousins say hi!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

Geo II

----------


## Heather

Hey Cous's  :Smile: .

----------

